# Any English shows in Cincy, OH?



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi everyone,
For 7 years, I had one trainer and just rode her lesson horses. When I showed, it was because she told me about the show and was going to it. Well, now I'm leasing a horse and am having a very hard time finding shows to go to myself! I board in Cincinnati, Ohio, and I'm trying to find dressage shows, Combined Tests, jumper shows, and Horse Trials to go to that are less than an hour to an hour and a half away. So, if anyone knows of anything, PLEASE let me know.


----------



## wren (Dec 13, 2009)

Hey Clementine

Here is a place that does different eventing things in the Dayton area:
Twin Towers
i think they have open schooling when there is not an event there as well.
I'm up in Columbus, and there are a number of things up here, but i'm not sure if that is too far away for you to want to travel.

You might also want to check out the Miami Valley Hunt Club. They operate out of the Dayton/Springfield area and have different events. I really like the hunter paces they put on.
MVH

If you do want to come up as far as Columbus there are a couple of dressage shows and things coming up as well. Actually, now that i think of it there is a mini-trial that happens in Sept in Springfield, which would prob. be in driving distance for you. It's not big or rated, but a good "pre-novice" day. i think max fence height is like 2.6 or 2.9 for the biggest division (don't quote me on that, i have just schooled there).

Hope that helps!


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks! I adore Twin Towers, but they already had their horse trial this past weekend. 

Columbus is a bit far - I don't own a trailer, so I have to catch rides with people or else get someone to haul just my horse - not an easy task. LOL.

Do you know where the mini trial is held in Springfield? I'm just showing Beginner Novice for now, so that sounds like a fun show!


----------



## wren (Dec 13, 2009)

It's the weekend of Sept 18-19 (i think just the Saturday?) At a place called Rocky Point Farm in Springfield. As soon as i get more info, or a flier or something, i'll give you the address, times, etc.


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks so much!


----------



## wren (Dec 13, 2009)

i finally got the entry form. If you have an email i can send it to you.


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks Wren, I actually got the show form - I subscribed to USEA Area 8's email list.


----------



## MGA (Mar 18, 2010)

If your interested in dressage schooling shows, the Queen City Dressage Circuit has plenty. The website is http://www.qcdc-dressage.com/.
Many of the stables that host these shows also host small combined test.


----------

